# 2016 GMC 2500HD rotor thickness?



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Need to measure thickness of my rotors on a 2016 GMC 2500HD any idea where to find an actual new front brake rotor dimension. Long story shortened, Have had two visits for a brake issue on new truck. I believe grease on pad has overheated rotor and dealer turned rotor on new truck with 1500 miles on it. TIA


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can remove the rotor, the specs should be cast into it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Must be more to the story , where did the grease come from ?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I can look Wednesday. But grease on a pad won't over heat a rotor. They won't be under spec if they've only been turned once. So what are you trying to do?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, grease on the pads wouldn't cause any issues. 
First, what's the issues your having?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What was the original problem? It's under warranty.


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Since a few asked.
The story, Bought new truck that had pull to left most notably at low speeds and had to pay attention to keep grip on steering wheel when in parking lots or tight spaces because truck would veer off. At highway speeds light pull on first part of braking but would stop after a second or so. A second at 70 is still a few feet down the road at that speed. Also noticed grease marks on side of truck like when I overfill bearing buddies on trailer and it flings a little grease around. 
Took to dealer for a couple issues and at pick up in writing and orally was told "assembly lube on brakes" was the issue. Still had issue but lessened. Dropped off again and picked up after hours. Paperwork quote" contaminants burnt into front friction surface. Machined front rotors to remove burnt on oil/grease. Cleaned front brake pads." unquote. All done under warranty.
I have not worked in the repair industry for a couple decades but oil/grease on pads for the money we would just replace them. As to rotors a sanding disc on grinder would be our usual for minor issues. 
Machining rotors on a brand new vehicle would indicate to me a cooked rotor due to swelled brake pad from oil/grease. On a new vehicle would expect replacement of pad and rotor under warranty. I just bought a pair of quality rotors for my old truck and they were not cheap! How much material did they take off ? I do not know. Hence the question re rotor thickness.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Under warranty per Ford was to machine the rotors. However I always machined under specs to get the customer new rotors (no brainer to me) assembly lube would burn off after time,,,,and the amount that's typically there isn't much 
Almost seems like the dealer can't diag it.
IMO sounds like a caliper issue.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

dieselss;2144907 said:


> Under warranty per Ford was to machine the rotors. However I always machined under specs to get the customer new rotors (no brainer to me) assembly lube would burn off after time,,,,and the amount that's typically there isn't much
> Almost seems like the dealer can't diag it.
> IMO sounds like a caliper issue.


I'm with DieselSS, sounds like a caliper is grabbing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Agreed about caliper.

As pointed out, they can be cut and still be within reason of min thickness


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are the brakes fine now, and your concern is rotor thickness?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Randall Ave;2145025 said:


> Are the brakes fine now, and your concern is rotor thickness?


If that's the concern I'm sure they're fine. You can get at least one brake job sometimes two out of them


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

My mechanic suggested about a 30000 mile cut on one rotor not so much on other.one looks like it got Hot.truck had less than 2k on it at time. Back for another visit to dealer now. Problem has lessened and is now intermittent. More so when cold in morning or after many miles of no braking. Just annoyed that new truck has rotors with 30 k wear and we will be using this one a lot.I may be whining but CPR is what I would do. Caliper,pads,rotor.it's been cooked to need that much cut!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup. I'm with Diesel. It's something hydraulic.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure how the hill-start assist works , but maybe look into that imo stupid feature .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry , for some reason I thought we were talking about fords .


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

No hill start brake but has some kind of hill brake assist for downhill. Latest word dealer keeping overnight and has swapped parts from left to right to see what happens tomorrow. Me? Driving my 02 with 210 K on it. Seems to be running great. Gets better MPG ,too
Talked to one ex GM mechanic and was told pressure on dealerships to keep warranty repair costs down was constant for him. 
Dealer claims looking at some electronic issues on brake system. Not real enthused at this point. Really just want a truck back with 2K of wear on brakes.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't really swap calipers. Just rotors and pads. 

This shouldn't be this big of an issue


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally, I would not want cut rotors on my new truck! I'd push for new ones. New truck...new parts!


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Update: picked up truck after third visit this morning. Was told new rotors and pads installed. Worked nice leaving parking lot. Headed for highway occasionally tapping brakes here and there due to paranoia. 50 mile run to first stop. Exit ramp, traffic light, a little traffic, no issues. Blinker on to turn left ease over a little since a tight road so traffic can get by while I wait for a break in oncoming traffic. Start slowing down easing off gas hit the brake , pull up to turn ease down on brake pedal [email protected]£€)er pulls RIGHT insted of left!!!!!!!. Just spent 500 mile day with one more hard pull to the right and a couple light pulls to left even. Dropped off at dealer after close. 
The first pull I was one handed on wheel and in the space of half a second wheel literally went 180 degrees plus and truck veered several feet. Now worried if brake does this slowing down at highway speed either bang or since company truck I get sued. I have been in one accident where a driver hit me and got hurt badly I never want to see that again. How first responders deal with it I do not know. My 02 with 200k plus miles is mechanically sound except for crossmember needs welding and being done this week. I will be driving that one.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

When does lemon law kick in


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Trade it in


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why would you trade it in 
And lose 20% on it 
They won't take care of you on a new one 
I would fight for a loaner and let them keep it till its fixed 
They should also be paying your payment while they have it 
Or if they can't fix it they give u a new truck 

Ford gave me a dump and made 2 payments for me while I had a major repair to one of mine


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The truck hasn't made it to its first oil change and has been to the dealer a handful of times for the same problem. Either the dealer is inept or the truck just has issues from the start. Any reputable dealer will work with him on a new truck rather than have their reputation put in jeopardy. That's how the good dealerships here are and I have to believe it's like that most places. No way he loses 20% on that one


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Every state has their own Lemon law. He has to file a complaint with the proper agency to get the ball rolling. I would take it to the dealer and leave it. Then call the manufacturer and make a complaint


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone recommend GMC or other online forum for repair diagnosis? I like my truck and waiting to install a new plow and sander. 
RANT ON
Got a call last night that tech had done a number of items and road tested and blamed pull on road crown or angle and tire wear. 
So I asked who have you talked to? When I dropped vehicle off I asked and wrote note for tech to call me. This is an INTERMITTENT problem and having a steering wheel yanked out of your hand and veering off into the other lane is not due to the road surface.This is your fourth visit. A caliper or computer issue is my guess too. If it was my bike I would say proportioning valve in hydraulics.
Last night was told someone would call back. Called today before lunch. Was told someone would call back.RANT OFF. Thanks for the venting!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Find new dealer ASAP or talk to service manager ASAP. Or call the 1 800 number. 
Road crown or tire wear will not cause the truck to veer like you say.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you consulted your owner's manual?


----------

